# Red Rose starter loft-interior layout



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

H guys i am struggling with the interior layout of my starter loft. The door is as one end, and there are windows on the front. What have you guys n gals with these lofts done thats worked well?


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I did perch sticks on the sides. And perch/nest boxes all across the back wall


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Cool, what do you mean by perch sticks? Have any pics?


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)




----------



## derekio (Jan 20, 2012)

notice you covered the front windows. with what?


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

It was just screen door screening material.
that was removed and quarter inch hardware cloth replaced it.
the screening block too much light.


----------



## derekio (Jan 20, 2012)

have you had any trouble with rain, snow getting in the top vent?


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Personally I did not. But others have said that they have.
I have given that loft to my friend. And it is still going strong.
My new loft is 18 by 8 And has a more conventional 1 piece slanted roof


----------

